# My rats...



## Hellsus (Mar 10, 2011)

Here's some photos of my rats 


Boys first...


Batman












Einstein












Erling Ko












George












Fred












Charlie












Luke












And the girls..


Perle










Trica










Putte










Star










Donner










zippi


----------



## lovinmyratties969 (Feb 2, 2011)

What a beautiful family. Congrats


----------



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh they are so cute! I just love Batman's face!!!


----------



## Hellsus (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks both of you ;D I love batman's face too hehe


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Such cute ratties!!! that is quite the family you got there!! awesome pictures I really need to save-up and buy a camera lol.


----------



## Hellsus (Mar 10, 2011)

I got some new rats ;D

Yatzy











Yams


----------



## cookikai (May 31, 2011)

wow! Awesome rats.

I love Batman the rat


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

Aww they are gorgeous! So jealous you got a Siamese too!


----------



## jadeangel (Jan 7, 2009)

Such a lovely large family! I keep wanting to add more to my three, but we're waiting til we can find a larger apartment.


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

Gorgeous and unusual rats! And you are very lucky to be able to keep so many!


----------

